# Haare glätten und strukturieren



## Aspree (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
ich hätte mal eine Frage...
man kann in Photoshop die Haare einer Person verändern, also strukturierter und glatter.
Wie in diesem Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3U2u1IC78U

Nach ca. 1:44 min werden die haare verändert. Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch weiß, wie das geht!?
bin für jede Antwort dankbar!!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,
also die Haare wurden zum einen mit dem verflüssigen Filter bearbeitet und dann warscheinlich noch Nachbelichtet bzw. Abgewedelt.
Wie die Werkzeuge zum Nacheblichten oder Abwedeln funktionieren kannst du dir hier anschauen: http://www.video2brain.com/de/videos-36087.htm

Viele Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (20. Februar 2010)

Hai,

zum Nachbelichten und Abwedeln such auch mal nach dem Stichwort "Dodge and Burn", da gibt es einige nützliche Tipps. (siehe auch Calvin Hollywood)

Z.T. scheint es auch so als ob die Haare "eingemalt" worden wären.

Ciao Stefan


----------

